# Quick question on Draw weight.



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

If a bow has more draw weight does that mean it shoots the arrow faster or it is harder to pull back.


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

Well.....both I guess. With the bows now adays there is no need to pull 70+ pounds. I see guys pull 80 pounds and laugh. They sure struggle with them ol behemoths. I have mine set at 60 pounds and I have had 2 COMPLETE pass throughs on large Mule Deer.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

The more weight you pull the faster the arrow will fly but you may be losing more than you gain. If you can't hold the bow steady for a "reasonable" amount of time then you may be pulling too much weight. Also, your arrow must be spined for the peak weight you are using so you may have to use heavier arrows wich takes away some of that gained speed.


----------

